# Any pothead paintballers out there???



## Fergman (Jul 15, 2012)

Post up type of play ( rec, scenario, tourney), type of equipment, years of experience, ect.

I play whatever I can less on tourney nowadays. Currently no marker however been thinking of picking up an old dm6 or something like that.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 15, 2012)

used to play way back when.. i think its funny a tippman 98 custom is still the same price as it used to be, im thinking about getting one again just to fool around with some friends


----------



## Fergman (Jul 16, 2012)

Good old tippy 98. Only gun that is 10 years old and is still the same price!


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 16, 2012)

used to play havem't in a while


----------



## sykk (Jul 19, 2012)

The wife and I both used to play but as I got older my health just wont allow it. Both had system x nme markers and played rec and tourney ball.


----------



## futureprospects (Jul 19, 2012)

i dabble into it whenever i can get ppl to do it and we blaze up to make the pain seem like its tolerable


----------



## will.i.am86 (Jul 22, 2012)

I play pretty regular, I got 2 I normally play with either a 05 ego or Luxe. I used to play tourney but now just rec. I still got a couple of friends that are up to D3 now. been playing 6+ years.


----------



## will.i.am86 (Jul 22, 2012)

I still remember the first time I played, My buddy had a smartparts ion and a 98 tippman with sniper barrel. I got the tippman but was still able to catch him in the side of the neck as he lobbed paint at me.


----------



## marawana (Jul 24, 2012)

I used to play fanatically, but I had to stop because it was too expensive. Spending 100+ a day on paint, food, gas, etc was just too much. I play rarely now, but only with rented equipment (which typically sucks.) Still fun to go out and wreck some little kids on occasion though


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 29, 2012)

DM6, like as in the Quake map? Because that's the only DM6 I know of.


----------



## Fergman (Aug 13, 2012)

DM6= Dye matrix 2006 model. I agree with it being too expensive. I could easily blow a 100 bucks a weekend, but damn I had fun.


----------

